# Merged ammo shortage threads



## bps3040

All our Wally worlds are basically out. Even Academy has very little ammo. Anyone else having a "shortage"?


----------



## Redwolf

yea along with reloading supplies too.


----------



## tekhead1219

My local Wally World had 2 boxes of .40 on the shelf and that was it. Can't even find .45 or 9mm cases, new or once fired, and large and small primers are getting back ordered also.:smt022


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Both of my Walmarts are out of every handgun caliber except for 40S&W. My local gun stores have no ammo either.:smt022


----------



## unpecador

There hasn't been an instance yet where I've went to the Wal Mart that I usually buy 9mm ammo and they were out.


----------



## Ptarmigan

The Walmart I went to last week was pretty low too. There seemed to be plenty of .38 Special, which what what I needed. I asked the associate who got the ammo for me what the deal was and he said that Walmart is having a hard time getting ammo from the distributors at the moment.


----------



## tekhead1219

Yep, Obama's been good for business!!:watching:


----------



## SuckLead

Most of the Wally's around me have stopped selling ammo all together, did so some time ago.


----------



## TOF

The Walmart ammo shelves have remained well stocked in my neck o the woods. Some of my reloading suppliers have been spotty but my stock has been adequate to carry me over till it was available.

I would not want to be buying on the way to the range though.


----------



## generallee99

*Where are all the bullets???*

Just bought a SW 38. Can't find a store anywhere that has any target rounds. Is there a reason that Winchester rounds even on the internet state that they are out with no backorder? I am just trying to understand what the reason is and I am tried of hearing it's Obhma. It seems like these manufactors would do everything possible to keep up with demand and that they would flood the market with supply. Any suggestings on where I can find some rounds that don't make me take out a second mortage to buy them? Thanks everyone.


----------



## wayno

generallee99 said:


> Just bought a SW 38. Can't find a store anywhere that has any target rounds. Is there a reason that Winchester rounds even on the internet state that they are out with no backorder? I am just trying to understand what the reason is and I am tried of hearing it's Obhma. It seems like these manufactors would do everything possible to keep up with demand and that they would flood the market with supply. Any suggestings on where I can find some rounds that don't make me take out a second mortage to buy them? Thanks everyone.


Salesman at Wally World told me they have been having trouble
w/ammo availability since july. Changing of the Guard is only
thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Korben7p3c

*where's it at...*

...well, all I can say is I went on my weekly hunt for ammo and struck out in .40, 44 mag, 45 acp. 22's are plentiful.

I did find some Blazer .40, but I'll pass on that. If you've never shot it, you see why when you try it. (Dirty, dirty, dirty). A lot of people will pass it up too.
Thinking I'm going to add another 22 to the house so that at least I can fire off something.


----------



## zhurdan

"In Obama Amerika, all your bulletz belong to us"


jk


I really haven't had much of a problem. I just got 600 rounds of .223 for around .34 a round from Wal-Mart 55g FMJ's.

Zhur


----------



## Teuthis

Every store will tell you that they are experiencing a run on ammunition now. It is indeed "Obama Fear". It takes time for a manufacturer to increase production and keep quality control. And this is not the best financial invironment in which to borrow and invest in production that may decline later. 

This is a good time to consider owning a .22 revolver or pistol. Ammo is plentifuil and still cheap and you can get in a lot of shooting if you desire. Practicing with .22 rounds is never a negative. 

It could also be a good time for you to consider handloading. It is a most relaxing and fulfilling hobby. And for target rounds there is nothing better than making your own. I am sure that I have loaded over 20,000 .38 Special wadcutters in my time, not to mention even more semi-wadcutters, and thousands of rounds of other calibers. I'll bet others have dwarfed that number.


----------



## rockon

if it is the obama administration or people in washington, and how are they controlling the market?


----------



## Gregg1LE

Both of the WalMarts around me are cleaned out. Only handgun ammo to be found there was 380 ACP and 32's. I guess the DFW area is loading up.


----------



## Steve2112

It's been tough to get ammo since around election time. I'll admin I have been stocking up, simply because it's been tough just to find some good .40, so I pick some up when I can. Bass Pro has had pretty good stock, though. My problem is that they tend to have this huge box (250 I think) that is a bit out of my price range. I did catch a box of 100 Remington ad Academy on sale just before Christmas, though. 

I do so love panics and runs on supplies. It reminds me of places around here when a few snowflakes grace the air, or a hurricane shows up in the Gulf. Good luck finding bread and milk then.


----------



## Korben7p3c

*dirty ammo...*

...good grief! So, out looking again today and I find a decent supply of 45 auto BLAZER cartridges. Reluctantly, I bought one box. Standing there looking at about a dozen boxes of it, I guardedly pulled back from buying more than one box. Now, back on the forums, reading more and more about shortages, I think that I'll go back and buy just ONE more box of 45's. That's all they have except 9's. and 22's. EVERYTHING else is gone. Still.


----------



## generallee99

Yea I have been wanting to get a 22 pistol for years. I put it off and put it off and now even the price of those have increased to the point it's hard to justify. Unbelivable how much things have changed in the last 6 months.


----------



## wayno

generallee99 said:


> Unbelivable how much things have changed in the last 6 months.


+1 For sure!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

+2

Prices right now are insane. Last two gun shows I went to were crazy.
The Obama Fear Factor.:anim_lol:


----------



## sig229

*40S&W and 45 ACP ammo hard to find*

I went out today to buy more ammo.Everywhere I went is out. So I went on-line, same there, out of stock. I know lots of folks bought and stored ammo, BUT out of stock everywhere? I wonder how long it will take the manufacturers to catch up. Or are they waiting to produced based on rumor of future requirements??

If we can't get ammo for practice, it's going to get interesting.


----------



## literaltrance

sig229 said:


> I went out today to buy more ammo.Everywhere I went is out. So I went on-line, same there, out of stock. I know lots of folks bought and stored ammo, BUT out of stock everywhere? I wonder how long it will take the manufacturers to catch up. Or are they waiting to produced based on rumor of future requirements??
> 
> If we can't get ammo for practice, it's going to get interesting.


Yea, I made a concerted effort to get 1k rounds of 9mm and 1k rounds of 45ACP last month from http://www.natchezss.com. In that time I've seen local prices go up about 5-10%. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't concerned about how much my next purchase is to cost me, and I am seriously considering making this batch of ammo last much longer than usual.


----------



## Redwolf

New Manufacture SOUTH AFRICA 45ACP (220gr) FMJ, Brass Case, NON-CORROSIVE, Boxer Primed Fully Reloadable. VERY ACCURATE
SA45 45ACP South African 220gr FMJ $15.95/50 or $289/1000
http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=1093&dir=18|829|842

I have shot a 100 rds with no problems, and there is always Blazer.


----------



## nky1129

I usually pick up a box of 100 9mm from Walmart every time I'm there, but as of yesterday, my local store is out. I had heard about 40 and 45 being out of stock, but 9mm? I'm concerned. I was going to take some tax return money and treat myself to a Kimber....something (haven't decided which one yet) and around 500 rounds of 45, but now I'm wondering if I'll even be able to find any ammo to take it to the range for the first time. I'm depressed.


----------



## unpecador

literaltrance said:


> I am seriously considering making this batch of ammo last much longer than usual.


Same here, though I've still been able to find WWB 9mm at Walmart which I use for practice regularly, I have a little over 1,000 rounds of Lawman 9mm ammo that I purchased a while ago, it's not that much but I can stretch it out over time if ammo becomes scarce at Walmart or other vendors.


----------



## literaltrance

unpecador said:


> Same here, though I've still been able to find WWB 9mm at Walmart which I use for practice regularly, I have a little over 1,000 rounds of Lawman 9mm ammo that I purchased a while ago, it's not that much but I can stretch it out over time if ammo becomes scarce at Walmart or other vendors.


This is mostly a note to myself, but if there was ever a time to look into reloading...


----------



## unpecador

literaltrance said:


> This is mostly a note to myself, but if there was ever a time to look into reloading...


That thought has crossed my mind as well.


----------



## tekhead1219

literaltrance said:


> This is mostly a note to myself, but if there was ever a time to look into reloading...


Precisely the reason I have gotten into reloading. The last time I was in my local Wally World, they had 3 boxes of .357 Sig, and 2 boxes of .40, the rest of the ammo case for handgun cartridges was empty. Price of reloading components is going up as well, but, except for brass it's still available. Just my .02.:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Yup, last time I hit Wally World the shelves were practically bare. No 9mm, .40, .45, maybe on box of .22. I need to start hunting for ammo on-line, although I hate the thought of paying shipping. I've been thinking about reloading myself, but the odds are we are going to be moving and I want to reduce the amount of stuff I have to pack, not increase it.


----------



## tekhead1219

Todd said:


> Yup, last time I hit Wally World the shelves were practically bare. No 9mm, .40, .45, maybe on box of .22. I need to start hunting for ammo on-line, although I hate the thought of paying shipping. I've been thinking about reloading myself, but the odds are we are going to be moving and I want to reduce the amount of stuff I have to pack, not increase it.


Well, go ahead and order what you want, ship it to my house and you won't need to pack it!!:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd

tekhead1219 said:


> Well, go ahead and order what you want, ship it to my house and you won't need to pack it!!:anim_lol:


Ok, but only if I can come use my equipment whenever I wanted to.


----------



## unpecador

Sounds like more stuff that I would have to worry about my kids getting into, I'd probably have to spend a small fortune to secure an area in my garage.


----------



## jeffreybehr

Hmm...bought a Glock 35 in .40 today plus a case of MagTech ammo in 180g. fulljacket, at Scottsdale (AZ) Gun Club. Lone Wolf in Glendale sells the MagTech for $18/box and SCG for $16. By the case it was only $15/box. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marcus99

Walmart was all out of nearly everything when I went, I've never seen it so bare. I went for .40's and they were fresh out, as well as 9's and .45's. I asked the guy (there was actually an attendant at the counter!) and he said they place orders every week but very little of what they order actually comes in.


----------



## 48dodge

*Anybody still having trouble getting ammo at Walmart?*

Since I bought my guns I tried to pick up a box or 2 of 9mm rounds everytime I went to walmart. About the same time I noticed their supply wasn't being replinished and also started reading about WM having an issue with receiving ammo. The shelves are nearly completely bare at my local store. Anyone still having low to no ammo supplies at their local WM?


----------



## Todd

Last time I was there, the shelves were practically empty. I'm going to shop online now, but just need to convince the wife to let me make the bulk purchase instead of the usual box here and there.


----------



## mels95yj

It's hit and miss around me. I've got 4 Walmarts within 25 minutes of me. One store told me their warehouse told them to stop calling about ammo. They'd send it as soon as they got it. You pretty much have to catch a shipment come in within a couple of hours or it's gone again. Last time I bought some WWB, I asked if they had any of the BB in 9mm. I was told a guy just bought their stock of 25 boxes an hour before me. 

Mel


----------



## gilfo

Here in Centrqal Florida it is pretty much hit or miss. Last time I found some 9mm I bought 10 boxes. So I guess I am as much to blame as the next guy keeping the shelves bare.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Same shortages here. Spare mags and ammo are hard to come by. Online I'm seeing a lot of out of stock messages. Been trying to track down a generic bulk pack of UMC 9mm locally and you'd think it was discontinued or something. Forget investing in the stock market. I should have stock piled high cap mags and ammo. Oh well. The bright side is we have found an industry that the liberals actually do stimulate albeit unintentionally. Some happy gun manufacturers and gun shop owners right now. I hope that smile doesn't get turned upside down soon.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Both of my Walmarts have been completely out of ammo lately. One of them had a few boxes of 9mm last time I was there. I don't have the cash to buy in "bulk" so that makes it a little more difficult for me. I haven't been able to find *any* hollow-points locally, and I had to order those online. My Walmarts and gun stores have been wiped clean. It's a pain, but if I had the money to buy in bulk, I wouldn't mind buying online so much.


----------



## unpecador

My local Walmart is out of 9mm.


----------



## Growler67

Oddball rifle calibers. Common handgun is hard to come by anywhere. Wally World, Big 5, Sportsmans Warehouse. I haven't been to Cabela's yet, but can't imagine it being any different there.


----------



## banjar

I got 5 wally worlds within 30 minutes and they have NO handgun ammo at all.


----------



## ProjectCamaro

I haven't been able to get any 9mm, 45 ACP, or .223's at any of the local Walmarts since November.


----------



## DrSharkey

It's hit or miss, but for the most part, my walmart can't get 9mm or .22 in bulk, either!!!


----------



## mustnggt619

Last time i was at my local walmart the shelves were pretty much bare but havent been out there in a couple weeks.


----------



## bps3040

They are bare here in Houston. I have to go to Academy.....and buy Blazer, :smt076, but it is better than not shooting. I am thinking about reloading, but everything is backordered on that,lol.


----------



## RotorHead

Local Wal-Mart in White House, TN out for two weeks now. So are the ones in Goodlettsville, and Hendersonville. Just got an order from Cabela's that was on back order for almost a month.


----------



## tekhead1219

Went to my local Wally World last night. They had two boxes each of .25 and .32 ammo. That was it for handguns. They checked the warehouse and it was already empty. Oh well, glad I got into reloading.:smt023


----------



## HDRDR

There out of ammo in Cali too!


----------



## campdaddy

Ok, same story around here. No handgun ammo available anywhere, but what's going on? I thought it was because everyone is buying it up before Obama, or Holder put a huge tax on ammo, as is the rumor. But the guy at my local gun store "Butts & Barrels" says that ain't so. He claims that it's because China is buying up all the metal that would normally be used to manufacture ammo. That didn't sound right to me though. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## Marcus99

Wow, I can't believe you guys are having _that much_ of an issue getting ammo. The Walmart nearest me was for the most part bare, but the next two on my way up north in NH were plenty full of 9mm's, .45's and .40's. Maybe it's because NH is a big gun state therefore more ammo get's directed to those walmarts, I dunno. Even my local dealer had plenty of ammo, granted it was pricey.

Sorry to hear it's so tough for you guys


----------



## BigNic

The WalMarts in my area all have ammo (9mm, .45, etc)... Pennsylvania is a big gun state too, so maybe there really is something to that claim.


----------



## Almightyzappa

I still haven't been able to get any JHP's anywhere, bass pro is always wiped out. And Wal-mart is the same way. Sometimes I can find FMJ's but that's getting harder too.


----------



## Pat Az

Wallmart and Sportsman's Warehouse remain almost totally bare here,
Gun shops do have what I need though.


----------



## literaltrance

campdaddy said:


> Ok, same story around here. No handgun ammo available anywhere, but what's going on? I thought it was because everyone is buying it up before Obama, or Holder put a huge tax on ammo, as is the rumor. But the guy at my local gun store "Butts & Barrels" says that ain't so. He claims that it's because China is buying up all the metal that would normally be used to manufacture ammo. That didn't sound right to me though. Anybody know what's going on?


This is the same thing I've heard, and I would put more weight into this than any political mumbo jumbo.

Prices were on the rise before Obama was a candidate. The explanation back then was India and China buying up raw materials (like copper). And while economic hardships have set in worldwide, I seriously doubt this is going to impact a growing country's need for the bare essentials (like copper).


----------



## mels95yj

I went to the only Walmart locally that sells Blazer Brass. They had 4 boxes, so I bought 3. I left one fo the next guy. He said they just had a shipment come in this morning and only had 4 boxes left. Other than that, they had 1 box of .356 and 1 of .44 mag. The closest Walmart to me is out of everything handgun-wise.

Mel


----------



## 2rott

I checked out two local WM's. Both were out of all handgun ammo.


----------



## SwooshOnLn

*where is all the ammo?*

The local stores are always out, or extremely low of .40, 9mm, etc rounds... so i figured you guys must have them all!

at any one time, how much un-used ammo do you keep on hand?

Ive got about 200 target rnds in my bag right now, and 25 of my nice self-defense HP


----------



## kev74

I've probably got 200-300 9mm ready to go, plus a bunch of .22 and a lot of rifle ammo. 

Start rolling your own! For about $150 delivered, I got a Lee Pro1000 progressive press w/dies & and accessories, plus about $25 for a used RCBS balance (thanks ebay!). Now it costs me between $.08 - .09 a pop to make my own. And thats buying my supplies locally as I need them, not online or in bulk. If I start casting my own bullets, I'll be able to make them for closer to half of that. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

This is what I currently have...

1,000 rounds of 9mm practice ammo

90 rounds of 9mm SD ammo 

55 shotgun shells


----------



## 2rott

I have several 9mm's. On hand right now I have about 800rds range ammo & 1100 rds defensive 9mm. I try not to get lower than about 40% of what I have at this time.
I also have some 38-357's, & 45 ammo. Of course a brick of 22 also.


----------



## Ptarmigan

2rott said:


> 1100 rds defensive 9mm


Is that a typo?


----------



## Skip

1300 9x18 mak
900 .45
400 .40
800 9mm
300 38/357

Not to mention rifle ammo. I all ways feel like I don't have enough.


----------



## Redwolf

HUM how much ammo do I have on hand,
2700 5.56
2000 .40
2000 .45
800 9mm
3000 22lr
500 30-06
and some odds and ends


----------



## DevilsJohnson

As of right now I have:
22lr - 1100 (2 box @ 550 ea)
17 HMR - 250
380 - 100
9mm - 2200
40 S&W - 1500
38 spl 150 - 357 - 150 (Don't shoot these much or at all)
45 ACP -2600
44 Rem mag - 500
12 ga - 500
16 ga - 250
30-30 - 500
223/5.56 - 2500
7.62x39 - 1500

I have about 5000 45 and 2500 40 and 2500 9mm to get rolled into useful
rounds.:mrgreen:

No reason for having it all other than I reload (And I really like doing it) and if I see a deal I'll buy up what I can. I do love a bargain. :smt083


----------



## Guest

Say what you want about buying guns at Cabelas (and I probably won't disagree with you!), but right now they have the Federal Value Pack of 525 rds of .22LR for $18.95. Of course my Ruger Single Six will shoot anything I feed it and my Beretta Neos seems to like them as well. 

As far as 9mm, I shouldn't reveal my secret, but I will reveal it to you guys on the forum only if you promise not to tell...

Promise?

Sportsmansguide has 1000 rds of Fiocchi 115grain for $216.97 (or $206.12 if you pay an extra $30 to join their buyers club). My S&W SW9VE seems to like these just fine. 

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## niadhf

Skip said:


> 1300 9x18 mak
> 900 .45
> 400 .40
> 800 9mm
> 300 38/357
> 
> Not to mention rifle ammo. I all ways feel like I don't have enough.


Skip...we need to talk....i have been looking for that Mak ammo you have darn it.

But to the original op, between 200-300 rounds of each caliber. exceptions, some rifles like 6.5Jap. And i just buy when the price is right.

Now skip.... about that Mak ammo... not only do you not need it, you want to sell it (and the guns) to me don't you....just kidding.


----------



## rpriore

I just picked up a box of blazer brass 9mm at wal-mart for like $9 and they only had 2 boxes left.


----------



## 48dodge

I just tried the WM across town. Finally found some 9mm. I bought the 5 boxes they had. 2 boxes of 357 were the only other handgun rounds there.


----------



## 2rott

I checked out another WM today. #4. No handgun ammo & very little rifle ammo.


----------



## rusty2785

me and my girlfriend went to the local WM today to get some ammo and the shelfs where bare except for some shotgun stuff. The lady at the counter told us that they had restocked the whole thing this morning and in three hours everything was gone. She said there where people buying 500 and 600 dollars worth of ammo?


----------



## hideit

*where is all the ammo*

our walmart has been out for over 2 months
and midwayusa is out and states no backorder

what is going on?


----------



## Guest

What caliber are you looking for?

There are other places besides Wally World and Midway.

Try Sportsmansguide: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## TheManRSW

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/


----------



## lovain1932

I get mine at wal mart all the time I just have to call everyday to see if it comes in Last friday I bought ten boxes of 9mm which was every box they had called them saturday afternoon and went back and got eight more boxes


----------



## larry1911

I go to walmart also


----------



## jdeere9750

Everyone in my neck of the woods is sold out as well. Guy told me that they had a bunch on order, a shipment was coming in on Sat night, and would be out on Sunday morning. When I arrived on Sunday morning, they got in one box (100 rounds) and that one was gone before I got there.

I keep hearing all these stories about high priced ammo in our future -- is that the reason? Is everyone else hearing this same story?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Online is the way to go anymore. cheaperthandirt, ammoman, midway etc. I usually will check as many as I can and keep an eye out for as sale. Then buy a bunch! I reload too. Makes shooting a 40 and/or 45 a little more cost effective.


----------



## ThorOdinson

zhurdan said:


> "In Obama Amerika, all your bulletz belong to us"
> 
> jk
> 
> I really haven't had much of a problem. I just got 600 rounds of .223 for around .34 a round from Wal-Mart 55g FMJ's.
> 
> Zhur


Just came back from a not too busy gunstore. Guy was explaining how just yesterday he had a pallet of .223 on the floor. Now there are just a few boxes. Then talked about HR 45. If it passes you have to qualify for an ID card just to buy componets for reloading. Another card to buy a gun. A record of weapons is maintained by the ATF and they can just bust in to see if you still have them. If one is gone they confiscate the rest. Better get a PO box, change your DL address to it and find a place underground to stash your "bangers" until we can get rid of Obama.


----------



## jc27310

*plus one for the obscure game reference!*



zhurdan said:


> "In Obama Amerika, all your bulletz belong to us"
> 
> Zhur


+1 Yes! Nice obscure game reference!


Ok, btw- I believe that this is the "madness of crowds".

Whether were are talking about Adam Smith and the invisible hand, the dutch tulip bulb market bubble of the 1600's, or buying gas in NC after hurricane Gustav.... people are irrationally buying and hoarding...

jeesh, we might all be joining Jeff W and the other reloaders (and creating scarcity there too!) soon enough.


----------



## Ptarmigan

O.K. This thread is quickly turning into a complaint about perceived legal changes and politics. I have therefore moved it here to the political forum.


----------



## JeffWard

.... Jeff quietly wanders to the garage to load up a few hundred more...

just need some more powder...

LOL


----------



## bruce333

This might help explain what is going on.

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/nationwide-ammunition-shortage-hits-us/



> February 28, 2009 - by Bob Owens
> 
> If you, like thousands of other Americans, have Googled to find out why we are in the middle of a nationwide ammunition shortage, you would have stumbled across this 2007 blog entry.
> 
> In it, I corrected a poorly researched Associated Press story by Estes Thompson that claimed the military's consumption of ammunition was responsible for police ammunition shortages here in the United States. Few things could have been further from the truth, but it seems rather apparent, in retrospect, that the goal of that AP article wasn't to find the truth as much as it was to (falsely) lay blame for the police ammunition shortages at the feet of George W. Bush.
> 
> The real fact of the matter is that the military got the bulk of its small arms (pistol, rifle, machine gun) ammunition from one contracted ammunition plant, and that plant wasn't even running near capacity. The military's consumption clearly wasn't to blame, and anecdotal evidence and statements from ammunition manufacturers strongly suggested that police departments themselves caused the 2007 ammunition shortage by purchasing far more ammunition than they had in the past.
> 
> But what is causing our current ammunition shortages here in 2009?
> 
> Much of the demand comes from continued high law enforcement demand, the same demand that led to shortages two years ago. Police agencies around the nation have become more militarized in recent years and two trends within this militarization have led to greater police ammunition demand.
> 
> An increase in the size and number of paramilitary police units
> 
> Once upon a time, highly trained, heavily armed police units with alphabet-soup acronyms such as SWAT, SRT, SRU, or ERT were generally found as part of large, metropolitan police departments. Today, law enforcement agencies of every size - including some university police forces - have SWAT-type units armed with some combination of submachine guns, assault rifles, and sniper rifles to add to the traditional compliment of pistols and shotguns. To become proficient to the level expected of these units, each officer must fire thousands of rounds in training every year.
> 
> An increase in the use of "patrol carbines" in law enforcement
> 
> Some agencies prefer to call them "patrol carbines"; others refer to them as "tactical rifles." But whatever you call them, rifles based upon the AR-15 are becoming increasingly common as a weapon deployed to police officers outside of SWAT units, for some very logical reasons. AR-type rifles extend the range at which patrol officers can engage armed criminals, and because rifles have more practical accuracy than pistols, they can potentially reduce the number of shots fired to neutralize a suspect. Paired with the right kind of ammunition, the .223 Remington/5.56mm caliber rifle also has surprisingly less over-penetration, theoretically reducing threats to civilians who might be downrange. Each of these weapons will also require officers carrying them to fire hundreds of rounds in training each year, and in a city that rotates rifles from one shift to another among their patrol units, this can necessitate tens of thousands of rounds of training ammunition.
> 
> Fears of draconian gun and ammunition restrictions
> 
> The 2008 elections that saw the Democratic Party extend their power in both houses of Congress and saw Barack Obama elected president made gun owners very nervous, and with good reason.
> 
> We have a president that has favored gun bans and who desires to reinstate the horribly flawed 1994 assault weapons ban authored by our rather dim vice president. We also have radically anti-gun majority leaders in both the House of Representatives and Senate, and a Congress quite willing to pass massive, bloated laws without even bothering to read the contents. Fears of encroachment are certainly warranted.
> 
> Economic instability
> 
> As economies become unstable and people lose jobs, crime rates go up. It is an economic fact of life. Many people who are worried about an increase in crime arm themselves during economic downturns, leading to an increased demand for firearms and ammunition.
> 
> As a result of all of these factors, manufacturers of firearms and ammunition saw demand increase to unprecedented levels as civilians have made a run on the kind of firearms they suspect that gun control advocates presently in charge will try to outlaw.
> 
> This includes all handguns, all semi-automatic rifles (especially those targeted by the 1994 assault weapons bill that expired in 2004), and most semi-automatic shotguns.
> 
> Matt Reams of Sierra Bullets noted that after the 2008 presidential election demand shot up 50%-100% for bullets used by handguns or rifles in military calibers, and says, "Law enforcement has seemed to increase quite a bit the last year or so. The individuals jumped in after the elections and pushed our orders over the top when we were already running in high gear."
> 
> Federal Premium/ATK is the largest ammunition manufacturer in the world, running the Lake City Army Ammunition Plant for the U.S. military under contract; it also is a major supplier of law enforcement and civilians. In a statement, the company noted "unprecedented demand" for law enforcement ammunition. While other corporations are presently laying off workers and shutting down operations, ATK is in the middle of capital improvements to further increase production capability.
> 
> Rick Shoupe of PMC Ammunition, which has a more civilian-focused market for his company's products, reflected in his explanation:
> 
> Shortly before the presidential election the dam broke as far as U.S. gun and ammunition sales are concerned. I believe it is a reaction by the general public because of two main reasons. Number one, the political environment which results from the attitudes about gun control in the majority of Congress and the president himself. They are anti-gun. Number two, the current financial crisis in the U.S. has added to the frenzy, causing again the general public to want some sort of personal protection. Just in case they need it.
> 
> We are seeing a bubble in demand like I have never seen before and I have been in this business for 35 years. This demand is in addition to the military and law enforcement that also continues. PMC has expanded production to try and handle as much of the demand as it can before the demand starts to drop. Even so, the first scent of legislation being introduced to Congress will light another candle in the demand for these products. It will not end until the legislation is passed.
> 
> Individual shooters are stockpiling thousands of rounds of ammunition because of fears of future punitive taxation or outright bans of certain kinds of ammunition. Law enforcement agencies are also stockpiling ammunition to make sure they have enough on hand to meet training requirements. The shortage we are seeing is the result of both agencies and private citizens hoarding the most sought-after ammunition.
> 
> Thus, this shortage is the result of an accordion effect that has developed over the past few years.
> 
> Law enforcement agencies have been rapidly increasing their ammunition consumption because of how they are rearming, causing a permanent increase in demand. Just as ammunition manufacturers began to cope with that increase, a second run, based upon a downward-turning economy and rising fears of laws targeting gun and ammunition, dramatically expanded demand yet again.
> 
> Shortages of ammunition and firearms can be expected to continue for as long as it appears our overreaching federal government is a threat to our individual liberties, our economy continues to falter, and our police agencies keep militarizing.
> 
> It's going to be a long ride. Stock up while you can.


----------



## jc27310

*great article Bruce!*



bruce333 said:


> This might help explain what is going on.


Its a good read....

It reinforces my hoarding comment though (to me - of course!). Perhaps it is rational fear of pending legislation, but I sure hope not...

I have had a few times where I couldn't buy 22LR or 9MM at wally-world, Dicks or Gander, but never at the local gun shop or range...

I hope we can fight the monsters that are there: HR45, etc and not worry about the phantom monsters (My buddy sent me an email that said....).
-John


----------



## BeefyBeefo

My girlfriend and I were at one of our local Walmarts yesterday, and they only had two WWB 380ACP 100 packs. Nothing else. I was tempted to purchase them, since I'm looking for a P3AT, but I didn't. Just another update...


----------



## ShaneTbolt

I stop in at many WallyWorlds in the area to check the ammo shelves and they are all pretty much bare for handgun ammo. There are three Blains Fleet Farms that handle Blazer aluminum and usually have ammo more often that WallyWorld. Gander Mountain is high priced but has handgun ammo, could their high prices be why they have ammo? There is one Cabelas and they do have limited handgun ammo but are also higher priced.

When I do find a WallMart that has ammo, I just buy two boxes and then return the next day and buy two more. I'm not that guy who buys the whole lot and leaves everyone searching.


----------



## TheManRSW

I have 4 walmarts within a 30 min drive here, but no luck in finding ammo at any of them. Given, .357 sig ammo is not very common, but I ended up paying $66 for two 50rd boxes at my local range. Pricey, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## hargroder

*Ammo shortage*

Does anyone know where I can find 38 special ammo? everywhere I look they are sold out. I have looked at Wal Mart, Academy, Midway USA, Natchez, Cheaper than dirt, Ammo to go, and Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## unpecador

It looks like Ammo to go has some.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/38-special-wadcutter-ammo

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/38-special-lead-round-nose-ammo

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/38-special-fmj-ammo

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/38-special-hollow-point-ammo


----------



## exercisemyright

Dang!! Snatch up the 500 rounds while you can!


----------



## hargroder

Thanks Unpecador, I just ordered from ammo to go. your help is appreciated!


----------



## TheReaper

Things are not looking good. I'm just going to ride from store to store and buy as much as I can and order online when it's available.


----------



## unpecador

You're welcome! :smt023


----------



## jimmy

I just bought 5 cases (100 rd each) of 38 Special reloads from the local gun shop near my work place at Lunch time. Each case of 100 rounds is $23.40. There is still about 20 to 30 cases on the shelf..The truck load always comes on Mondays to this shop so I time my ammunition shoppings on Mondays for 9mm and 38 Specials, and I buy for the whole month. I shoot 9mm in my semi-auto and 38 Special in my 357 Mag S&W for target practice. BUt I don't feel the shortage here in Michigan. Ther is plenty around.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound

:watching:Here in middle Tennessee there seems to be plenty of everything except 380. I bought a Beretta 380 Cheeta and it took me about 10 days to find some. A friend and me were both looking and I found 12 boxes at a gun store. The guy behind me offered me $5.00 on the box but I turned him down. I wanted to fire my new gun and see if it was OK. I hope this shortage will end soon. :watching:


----------



## zr123

walmart


----------



## macgulley

Our Walmart gets a little in every couple of days. 9mm, 45 and 22lr sell out in a few hours.


----------



## macgulley

Keep checking Walmart. If you can go at lunchtime you can sometimes catch it as they are stocking the shelves. Soon after that it is gone.


----------



## Pistolero

Fairbanks, AK. Walmart has nothing for ammo selection. Perhaps five boxes of hollowpoints in 9mm but no target/plinking FMJ cheap 9mm. The shelves are bare.


----------



## macgulley

I went to Walmart at lunch today and bought the last box of 9mm.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

BeefyBeefo said:


> My girlfriend and I were at one of our local Walmarts yesterday, and they only had two WWB 380ACP 100 packs. Nothing else. I was tempted to purchase them, since I'm looking for a P3AT, but I didn't. Just another update...


I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT! :smt076:buttkick:

I called my local shop earlier to see if they had any P3ATs in stock and they just happened to get them in earlier today. So, I went in and filled out the form. They are backed up, and I have to work tonight, so I'll be picking it up tomorrow. I stopped at the same Walmart on the way home from the GS and the 380 was gone. I knew that was going to happen. They had one box of UMC 40S&W and about 15 boxes of UMC 9mm. I'll post pictures of the P3AT, hopefully tomorrow.:smt023


----------



## Markott

*Ammo shortage?*

I live in NC and have found recently that I cannot find any ammo for my .45 at any of the local stores. We have Wal Mart, Gander Mountain and several sporting goods stores all of which are out of all brands. I have resorted to searching on-line and am ammazed at the number of large on-line ammo sites that offer many pages of different brands of ammo all out of stock.

My questions are: #1 what has happened? #2 where do I go to find ammo?

A little background: I am new to hand guns and in the last 2 months have bought 2 guns: Baretta Cougar and H&K KH45. I hit the range about twice a week and fire off about 200 rounds at a time. Just finished a CC course. Point is am addicted and am having a great time but this ammo thing is really getting me worried.


----------



## Todd

Markott said:


> My questions are: #1 what has happened? #2 where do I go to find ammo?


1) S*#t, I mean, Obama happened. His anti-gun stance and comments about gun bans and ammo taxes has started a rush of panic buying.

2) Anywhere you can. Local shops, on-line, box stores, etc. It's a free-for-all.


----------



## Redwolf

Here are some post that have all ready answered your questions, I get mine from wideners 220gn FMJ's for about 300/1000

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18134
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18393
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18518
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18460


----------



## Binks

I order large amounts of ammunition through a gun store, because I shoot a lot, and there is never enough available in the store. You might also try ammunition websites.


----------



## Marcus99

Google "500% ammo tax". I don't know how likely it is to become law, but it's scary to think about.

I used to be like you, I usually bought my ammo a few days before shooting, I hardly ever had more than a few boxs stored away. And rarely was walmart out of what I needed. Now I haven't seen the 100rd value pack of 9mm's in 2 months, just found two box's of the .38 specials this week after looking for the past month. Blazer's aren't too difficult to come by, I suspect that company's revenue has gone up quite a bit though.


----------



## shakermach

A local gun shop here in Tn has the new calendar for 2009 with all the Presidents on it, Obama being the large picture in the center and below his picture they have put a sign on it that says "Employee of the Month" Pretty much sums it up right there!


----------



## barnyardjeep

*Who's he B.S.ing*

I was in Cabela's today looking at Pistols and I over heard a sales man trying to sell a guy a .40 cal Pistol. The guy mentioned a 9mm The sales man told him 9mm ammo was hard to come by now days. I didn't look there but my local grocery store carries 9mm so I cant think its that hard to get. I thought it was the common ammo to find? I am about to buy a 9mm Glock. Is there a shortage of 9mm ammo I don't know about or is this a B.S.ing sales man trying to sell some one a .40 cal.


----------



## bruce333

Not really a shortage, just that people are buying as much as they can afford. The distributors can't keep up with demand.

The only ammo my local Wal Mart had on the shelf was .40 caliber, everything else was sold out. Said they sell out the same day they get it in.

edit: another thread on ammo - http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17557


----------



## hideit

bruce333 : thanks for that perspective!!!!!!!!!!
I know I got the word on hoarding on a blog in OCTOBER '08 - thus I did - for .22 and 9mm
since then when i go to wallyworld i stop at the gun case and - yup no ammo
the guy said it dissaperas as soon as it is on the shelf

jc27310: 
What pending legislation you talking about? 
there are none on the books - certainly nothing to do with the ammunition.


----------



## jc27310

Hi Hideit,
the pending legislation I am concerned with is HR45...
"Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 (Introduced in House)"
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:

there are rumors of other legislation, but nothing I can point to or reference. Like everyone, I hear about other schemes that are more rumor than fact.

When I say fight the monsters that are there, I mean legislation that has actually been introduced, rather than rumor....

I hope everyone writes their representatives!
peace...
-John


----------



## JeffWard

... buying another 1000 JHPs tomorrow. I'd buy 2000 if the budget allowed...

... as Jeff wanders out to the garage to load up ANOTHER 200 rounds...

LOL

I'd like to have components around to produce 10,000 rounds within the next 3 months. I'd hate to have to change my favorite competition load just because I couldn't get the powder I like...

AND... if all he__ breaks loose...

JW


----------



## Todd

I was at Wal Mart this morning and felt like I hit the lottery! The had *one *box of Blazer 9mm in stock for $8.97! I grabbed that and the guy said they constantly have stuff on order but because people come in buy the entire stock when it comes in, the shelves are pretty much always empty.


----------



## 48dodge

I stopped by my local gunshop to see what they had. I needed to pick up some more of my JHP since I sent several downrange last time to test compatibility with our guns. Out of JHP but getting some in soon. Anyway, checked out the price on BB 9mm and it was about $12 for 50! Uh, no thanks. I'll wait on Wally World. It really surprised me because pricing on other ammo is fairly decent.


----------



## bruce333

Just got back from Wally World...lots of 40 cal on the shelf, various rifle and .22...no 9mm, 45auto, or 38 spl.


----------



## jeffreybehr

The Phoenix-area WMs are getting made-by-CCI-in-the-USA Blazer Brass 180FMJs in 40 S&W, and it sells very quickly for $12.47 per box. I was almost out of the case of MagTech I bought with my Glock35 in Jan, so I bought 10 boxes of BB while hoping I could find SOMEONE in the country with a Lee carbide-3-die set in stock. That didn't happen, so I've bought more. Including weekly Cactus League practical-pistol matches, I'm shooting maybe 6 boxes a week. Sure wish those dies and powder riser would arrive.


----------



## jc27310

*You're single handedly driving up reloading prices :O*

Dude! you crack me!  :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:



JeffWard said:


> ... buying another 1000 JHPs tomorrow. I'd buy 2000 if the budget allowed...
> 
> ... as Jeff wanders out to the garage to load up ANOTHER 200 rounds...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'd like to have components around to produce 10,000 rounds within the next 3 months. I'd hate to have to change my favorite competition load just because I couldn't get the powder I like...
> 
> AND... if all he__ breaks loose...
> 
> JW


----------



## unpecador

I was at Big5 today and I noticed their shelves were pretty well stocked with 9mm ammo. Several brands too, WWB, Speer, Remington, Fiocchi, and PMC.


----------



## firefighterwall

Went to my local Wal-Mart for like the fourth or fifth time today and found that they had just put ten boxes of WWB 9mm FMJ on the shelf...I took four of em.


----------



## Guest

I was at the "C" store yesterday (and I swear it was *NOT* to buy a gun!!!) to pick up some cleaning supplies and they had plenty of MagTech 9mm on the shelf.

OK, while I was there I did look at a Vaquero. When I started to pull the base pin out, the sales guy said, _"We prefer that you not do that"_ and I said that if I was going to buy this gun, I wanted to see the cylinder _BEFORE_ I laid my cash on the counter. I handed the gun back to him and left. At the very least he could have offered to take it out for me (assuming he even knew how!) if he didn't want me doing it, but he just took it back and put it back in the display case. Who knows? They had it priced right and I may have even bought it, but the sales guy definitely squirrelled the deal... as they usually do.

Scott


----------



## unpecador

scottaschultz said:


> OK, while I was there I did look at a Vaquero. When I started to pull the base pin out, the sales guy said, _"We prefer that you not do that"_...


I think asking for permission first would be the appropriate thing to do.


----------



## Guest

unpecador said:


> I think asking for permission first would be the appropriate thing to do.


I consider my wrist duly slapped!

Scott


----------



## unpecador

scottaschultz said:


> I consider my wrist duly slapped!
> 
> Scott


Whatever...


----------



## bruce333




----------



## OwensDad

I have 3 Walmarts in my area and none of them have had any 9mm for the last 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Dingo

Plenty of shotgun ammo, just restocked the .22, and no common handgun ammo


----------



## mtlmgc

I have 3 WM's in my area that always seem to have half a dozen boxes of 9 mm BB and/or WWB. They always seem to be pretty well stocked up on 12ga and 20ga ammo too but, a coworker who lives an hour away said the WM's in his area:watching: have been sold out of 9 mm for close to a month, he just bought a Stoeger Cougar and ended up buying ammo in this area so he could shoot it.


----------



## Brevard

The local gun stores here minus wal-mart all have .45, .40, and 9mm in stock...along with 10mm, and .357 for the auto.

I just bought a glock 30sf with night sites (well actually on lay-away until my CCP gets here). But the last I went and paid there was at least 25 boxes of .45 hollowpoints, 5 boxes of the ball point ammo, and about 20 of the regular .45 shells.

You may want to check into doing handloads if you are having that much trouble. I can get you a ton of shells.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Today was my day to due a handgun ammo search in the Henderson and S.W. Las Vegas areas. I went to 3 large Walmart Stores, 2 local area Gun Shops, 1 Big 5 Sporting Goods Store and a Bass Pro Shop. I know ammo has been hard to find, especially the popular handgun rounds, but I was absolutely amazed at the fact that there was none, zero, 9mm, .38, .40, .45 Auto, .357, .380 or .44 spl. available anywhere. I mean None! One of the gun shops and the Bass Pro Shop did have a number of boxes of .357 Sig and .44 Mag ammo. There was also plenty of .25 and .32 ammo available. As far as rifle ammo, from .22LR & .22Mag and up the chart there seemed to be plenty of everything available and the same with shotgun ammo. 

What the Hell!!!


----------



## Pistolero

It's not in Alaska. :*(


----------



## banjar

Walmart sales person told me they are getting what corporate allows them to stock they are just selling as fast as they can put it on the shelf. I picked up 10 boxes of .40 S&W blazser(sp) brass last night. No other calibers in stock. I need .45's so the hunt goes on.


----------



## gnet158

My Walmart now has a limit of 3 boxes per customer. What a load of ****. I stopped by to buy some 40. cal and asked if they had any. The guy behind the counter said how many you looking for? I replied "how many you got"? Then his deminor changed, he said there was a limit of 3 boxes per customer because people are buying all they have at once leaving nothing for everyone else.

I said that's too bad for them. I asked to speak with a manager. The guy behind the counter told him about the 3 box per customer and he said "Aren't they there to sell?" "Why can't he buy more"? Then I tell him all I"m looking for is 4 boxes. He tells the guy to sell them to me. He wasn't happy.

Luckly I picked up the last 10 boxes of 308 the week before.


----------



## Dingo

My walmart just got 9 boxes of wwb 9mm... so I grabbed two and left the rest for someone else


----------



## ShaneTbolt

Yes handgun ammo is scarce and I'm beginning to see limits on purchases which I agree with. Whats that saying, strength in numbers but divided we fall. If we can not be thoughtfull of other handgunners then what good is having a gun if you can't buy ammo? So then might as well give up and sell it and get another interest because we cannot seem to be friendly amongst ourselves.

I'll leave you with this short true story. Some of the guys I work with we go to the range after work a few times. I share my handguns because some do not own any. Well one of the guys just bought a new Springfield XD9. He was very dissapoionted after he made three stops to buy ammo and found nothing.....the shelves were bare for 9mm. So I ask you what good is promoting the sport of shooting and bringing in a new person to experience the second ammendment when you can not enjoy it. All I'm saying is stop hording the ammo. You know who you are.


----------



## raider3bravo

*Found .45 auto ammo 18.95 box*

I just got back from Dicks Sporting Goods at Alma School and Southern.-Fiest Mall. They just got a crap load of ammo in and are selling it for way cheap! Buy it while you can! The guy before me bought 3 cases of 45 auto!!!


----------



## bdp2000

ShaneTbolt said:


> So I ask you what good is promoting the sport of shooting and bringing in a new person to experience the second ammendment when you can not enjoy it. All I'm saying is stop hording the ammo. You know who you are.


Agreed +1


----------



## Todd

Had to it Wal Mart this morning, so I went to sporting goods. There, in the case, was 5 100-round boxes of WWB. I initially was going to buy them all, but I guess my sense of fair play kicked in and I got 3 boxes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> I initially was going to buy them all, but I guess my sense of fair play kicked in and I got 3 boxes.


That's pretty rare these days. This may sound weird, but I follow a certain rule when buying ammo (and I don't know exactly why).

The following is all under the assumption that I can afford what's left on the shelf (which is usually not the case :anim_lol:

If there are 6 boxes, I'll only buy five. If there are only two left, I will only buy one. The question is always, what if there's only one left? Well, I make the assumption that someone else did the same as myself (probably not), and that box was meant for me. Therefore, I will buy the last box in that event. This may sound weird, but I don't care what you think. :anim_lol::watching: Maybe this will give me some good juju. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

All this talk of panic buying and stories of people buying cases of ammo at one time and cleaning stores out all ran through my head at once when I was there. I guess, in a way, I didn't want to be a part of it, so I got what I _needed_ and left the rest for some other "lucky" shooter to enjoy.


----------



## JackCrow

The WM was almost completely out of handgun ammo. There was some .25acp, a few boxes of .357sig and a little bit of .22mag that was it!

Rifle ammo was more plentiful except nothing in .30-.30, .308, .30-06 or .223

They had boxes of 12ga. birdshot like they always do, but even that was half the usual quantity.

Anyone out there try buying reloading componets lately?!

This is insane.


----------



## Todd

Frankly it wouldn't surprise me if some unscrupulous customers have Wal Mart (or any store for that matter) employees on "payroll". ​ ​"Now you just put any 9mm that comes in aside and call me and there's a $20 in it for you".


----------



## JackCrow

I've even heard rumors that gunstores are buying it and reselling it, but I've yet to see proof. Anyone hear this or know for a fact it's happening?


----------



## IndyRob

The only ammo I've trouble finding around here is .380, my local Wally & Meijer have plenty of 9, 40 & 45 practice ammo.


----------



## slopoke13

bdp2000 said:


> Agreed +1


Agreed +2
Stop playing Ninja with all the ammo and let the rest have some! :numbchuck:


----------



## diablosrising

This is starting to worry me . . . do you think it's just supply not keeping up with demand, or like the previous poster said, are they intentionally under-producing because of some political craziness?


----------



## AC_USMC 03

yupp i agree


----------



## dave33

Everything is hard to come by here unless you want to pay the premium prices, and even then some, especially the .380, are impossible to find.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Yep same in Oregon. If I want ammo I have to drive a ways to find it or order on line. All common calibers are out of stock not just 9mm. Hope it changes soon.


----------

